# Personal protection dog trainer in calif



## Chris Jones (Jan 26, 2008)

I know of someone in Southern California that is looking for a personal protection dog. They prefer a GSD. Any qualified trainers with dogs that anyone could recommend that I send them to?


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

that would depend a lot on the handlers experience, bank account and what exactly he is looking for in the dog. Some more info would help. I get asked from time to time the same thing, I know where I would go but for someone else it is weird. Also, many people don't understand the cost that can be involved in a young trained adult.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't know if these guys have anything "in stock" but they are good trainers, honest people, and I'm sure could find your friend something, then help with whatever training needs the dog had. Pete is a GSD breeder, so the best chance of him having GSDs for sale right now.

Adrian Centeno - http://www.training4dogz.com/ This is who I train my FR dogs with
Brian Callin - http://whoswalkingwho.com/ We've done some PSA training together
Pete Medina - http://goldenstatek9trainingacademy.com/ I use his facility all the time for training

I think the Whos Walking Who is actually a group of multiple trainers, Brian is the only one I have experience with, so I couldn't give an opinion on the others.


----------

